# Started First cycle of IUI



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

HI 

Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself over here ( I have posted on the clomid board before starting IUI) and ask a question.

Well this is my first cycle of IUI after ttc for nearly 5 years, we have had 9 months of clomid but with no sucess. There seems to be no real reason for us not to have concieved but hey we haven't yet.

I am on day 9 now and I had my first scan yesterday only to find 1 follicle at 1.8mm and 1 at 1.2 mm which means we are good to go on monday so my question is what are the chances that I will ovulate naturally over the weekend? Is it unusual to have a 1.8mm follicle on day 8 and as I am due to take my HCG tonight if I have already ovulated will it do me any harm?

Sorry there is more than 1 question there but this is all abit confusing. 

Any help would be very appreciated!

A nervous and excited Monkey xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Monkey hun,
Sorry i cant answer your question but i would like to wish you  for your first iui i have my fingers crossed for you hun sorry i was not much  though keep us posted love nicky.


----------



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Nicky  

Thanks so much for your reply, everyone is so lovely on this forum!

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Monkey

The HCG injection won't harm you if you were about to ovulate naturally (i asked this when i had my shot).

Just a warning the HCG might make your ovaries ache...mine are still aching after the HCG on Tuesday.

Good luck for basting..let us know how it goes.

Jen
xx


----------



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Jen

Thanks for putting my mind at ease.

Just had my HCG so I guess we will see how monday goes.

Fingers crossed for you xxx

Carla


----------

